# New vacuum cleaner



## marrio (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm looking for a new vacuum cleaner ... because my old one has just given up the ghost the other day. Now the robot vacuum cleaner trend is very active. Which one would you rather buy a Robot vacuum cleaner or the normal one? I'm still not sure which one to buy I have informed myself on this site https://devices4home.com/best-shark-vacuum-cleaners/ but I also want to hear your personal experience. 
Maybe it's worthwhile buying both what do you think?


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Get a regular Miele hoover and be done with it.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

ollienoclue said:


> Get a regular Miele hoover and be done with it.


You have said for him to get 2 vacuum cleaners.

Would it be best for him to go for Miele Vacuum cleaner or the Hoover Vacuum cleaner ?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Normal Vacuum Cleaner - We have a Miele and Vax


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Sebo upright cleaners are very good if you have pets (dogs ).

If you fancy a Dyson I've used this firm in the past and am happy to recommend them - good service with decent prices:

https://manchestervacs.co.uk/

Good luck with your search.

Andy.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

You really can't go wrong with a Sebo or a Miele. Sebo for me all day long. I used to manage the Small Electrical department in a large department store in Croydon and one day we had the Sebo rep and the Dyson rep in at the same time. After a while they started trying to score points off each other a bit, all very friendly natured though. So the Dyson rep boasts that they have a network of hundreds of repair agents up and down the country so the customer can be sure their Dyson can be repaired in the shortest possible time. "Oh", says the Sebo rep, "we have 2 guys based in our factory that look after any problems we have. We used to have one and that was fine but we got a second one to cover him when he was on holiday".

If you want reliability and a well made machine then Sebo is the way to go. Miele are very good with this as well. But avoid Dyson!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Seen this on Hotdeals today 
https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/ge...n-cylinder-vacuum-at-currys-for-11597-3193376


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

We have a sebo and it's been great. But we bought a dyson hand held V8 last year and the sebo hasn't been out since.

I have a henry in the garage and it's also a great bit of kit.

But plug in vacuum cleaners feel so cumbersome now compared to a hand held.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

garage_dweller said:


> We have a sebo and it's been great. But we bought a dyson hand held V8 last year and the sebo hasn't been out since.
> 
> I have a henry in the garage and it's also a great bit of kit.
> 
> But plug in vacuum cleaners feel so cumbersome now compared to a hand held.


We got a V8 too. It was the absolute so has carpet head, hard floor head, nozzles and small powered brush head.

We find it so much more convenient for a quick hoover, or if kids drop stuff on floor. Un-clip it and its ready to go. Even hoover crumbs off the actual kids!!

Never had it run out of charge either. It picks up really well too.

https://www.johnlewis.com/dyson-v8-absolute-cordless-vacuum-cleaner/p2684022

The V10 is better again.

https://www.johnlewis.com/dyson-cyclone-v10-absolute-cordless-vacuum-cleaner-gold/p3467476


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> The V10 is better again.
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/dyson-cycl...-gold/p3467476


The V12 will be even better 

Mr Dyson also needs to sort his mathematics, the V10 is stated as having 20% more battery power than the V8. But the V8 has 40 minutes, the V10 60 minutes. By my calculation that's 50% more.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

The one thing that puts me off the cordless dyson's is the 4hour charging times.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Nothing beat a Miele, if you can get the special for pets,(preferably the old version 2100 watts) you have a vacuum for life.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

wish wash said:


> The one thing that puts me off the cordless dyson's is the 4hour charging times.


We've never found it an issue with a 40 minute run time. We can do the whole house with ours (4 bed detached). 40 minutes is more than enough to do a whole house.

I've honestly never noticed the 4 houre charge, when done I just stick it on the charge cradle. Plus that's to a full charge, and you're not going to need another full charge if it ran out with 1 room to go.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

garage_dweller said:


> We've never found it an issue with a 40 minute run time. We can do the whole house with ours (4 bed detached). 40 minutes is more than enough to do a whole house.
> 
> I've honestly never noticed the 4 houre charge, when done I just stick it on the charge cradle. Plus that's to a full charge, and you're not going to need another full charge if it ran out with 1 room to go.


Same here. 4 bed fully carpeted upstairs and living room. I also use it on full power for the stairs when all rooms are done, with the mini motor head.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Yep, same here


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

garage_dweller said:


> The V12 will be even better
> 
> Mr Dyson also needs to sort his mathematics, the V10 is stated as having 20% more battery power than the V8. But the V8 has 40 minutes, the V10 60 minutes. By my calculation that's 50% more.


Ah but the V10 has 3 modes. On max power the battery is used in very short time. 60 mins for the V10 refers to min power setting.
That said the V10 is very impressive and very light.
We have both Miele and Sebo machines they are superb, powerful and very hard wearing but very heavy.
I had an opportunity to try the Dyson and was not expecting much but by comparison is very powerful, when required, very light and very flexible in use. For an everyday spruce up or random clean ups it is ideal.
Needless to say I bought that as well and to be honest the others only come out if cleaning really demands it and the Dyson battery might go flat.
I also think it is safer for carrying up and down stairs.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Screwfix for a TITAN Paid £35 for 1300W of suction


----------

